# Daily Show destroys Fox news



## crg123 (Apr 25, 2013)

Weak Constitution - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 04/24/13 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

I think this is one of my favorite segments he's done in awhile.

"Following the Boston bombing, the freedom lovers at Fox jettison Constitutional amendments like Han Solo dumping his cargo at the first sign of an Imperial cruiser. "

The next segment of the same show is also pretty hilarious: http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-april-24-2013/the-golden-rage

lol @ " 2:00" I've missed you sooo muchhh


----------



## Randy (Apr 25, 2013)

Laura Ingram looks like somebody drew a face on a kernel of popcorn.


----------



## Edika (Apr 25, 2013)

Fox News, one step ahead of Monty Pythons due to the conservative satire without even realizing it!


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 26, 2013)

For those in Canada;

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - April 24, 2013

One part hilarious, eight parts terrifying.


----------



## mcd (Apr 27, 2013)

I like how John uses the perversion of the constitution that fox news IS guilty of; to support a "(s)he did it first" argument. The US' two party system has polarized this country to the point of sickness. Most American's are common sense individuals that want to just live their lives and be productive members of society. The media, both left and right, are spinning the "coke/pepsi" paradigm to the point that only the extreme on both sides are willing to argue. 

I enjoy the daily show cause its funny. However, the second you allow entertainment to sway your views of the world; is the day you stopped thinking for yourself.


The clip was giggle worthy


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 28, 2013)

good clip, thanks for sharing


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 28, 2013)

zappatton2 said:


> For those in Canada;
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - April 24, 2013
> 
> One part hilarious, eight parts terrifying.



The video in the link isn't working. Got another link?


----------



## mcd (Apr 28, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> The video in the link isn't working. Got another link?



its for canadians only geez


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 1, 2013)

Jon Stewart is a disgusting human being. I'm ashamed to be of the same species as him.


----------



## flexkill (May 2, 2013)

Randy said:


> Laura Ingram looks like somebody drew a face on a kernel of popcorn.


She wants you Randy!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> Jon Stewart is a disgusting human being. I'm ashamed to be of the same species as him.


Please elaborate.


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Please elaborate.



yes please


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 2, 2013)

I really don't care for JS as a comedian, but as such I also don't hold him to making jokes based on factual representations of the truth. Jokes are just jokes IMO.

As far as Fox News goes, I don't think any other network's hard news programs (and no that doesn't count editorial shows like ALL the networks run) even come close to presenting substantiated facts with as much credibility and fairness as Fox News.

Even the editorial shows they run go above and beyond to bring the cold hard facts forward in which anyone can draw their own conclusions and formulate their own opinions.

Stewert's home company is about the worst when it comes to presenting one side and one side only in a debate, which is very transparent to those who spend hours a day watching and listening to the opinions and analysis of experts from both ends of the spectrum.

Really the main reason there's such hate for Fox coming from the younger demographic is because they are fed this load of shit that Fox isn't credible, when in fact they run the most credible hard news programs of the TV network news shows.

Laura Ingram seems like a big toys in the #2 kinda gal if you ask me lol. It's probably the only time she isn't bitchy.


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2013)

Credible for any major news station is laughable honestly. Look how dishonest practically all of them were when 'new' info was being 'uncovered' during the Boston bombings. They are all a bunch of BSers looking for the extra views and nothing more. That is what journalism in general has devolved to as well. Exaggeration and the constant 'end of the world' style of the news/journalism is also getting old.

A news station should present the facts like data points, but instead they seem to give their own 'well thought out' lol opinions on everything. The facts may indeed be being presented, but people are easily swayed and most people have a hard time discerning a fact from someones opinion. Granted that isn't the programs problem, but it IS a problem.


----------



## Sunyata (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> Jon Stewart is a disgusting human being. I'm ashamed to be of the same species as him.



So after watching this video, THAT is what you come away with? I know, i know, Godwin's law and all, but seriously, that's like watching a documentary on Nazi war crimes and saying "The Jew's were disgusting people."



TRENCHLORD said:


> As far as Fox News goes, I don't think any other network's hard news programs (and no that doesn't count editorial shows like ALL the networks run) even come close to presenting substantiated facts with as much credibility and fairness as Fox News.
> 
> Even the editorial shows they run go above and beyond to bring the cold hard facts forward in which anyone can draw their own conclusions and formulate their own opinions.
> 
> ...



L
O
L

The younger generation is less technologically illiterate, less ignorant, and more likely to use the internet to verify information they receive. That's why they hate Fox news. They can easily verify if what they are being told is fact or fiction, biased or balanced.

The idiot demographic that Fox news captures so well are the type of close-minded, antiquated dullards, that will lap up everything they are fed without question. The same kind of people that blindly cling to bronze age fairy tales, and the same kind of people that think Saddam was responsible for 9/11.

The fact you're defending Fox news, and then turning around and accusing every other network for doing everything Fox is guilty of is so ironic it hurts.

Reminds me of those idiot right-wingers that claim Liberals are actually the racist, bigoted Nazis. Remember...Nazi=National Socialist=Socialism=Liberal


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> So after watching this video, THAT is what you come away with? I know, i know, Godwin's law and all, but seriously, that's like watching a documentary on Nazi war crimes and saying "The Jew's were disgusting people."




I didn't watch it. I just pointed out that Jon Stewart is a disgusting human being.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 2, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> So after watching this video, THAT is what you come away with? I know, i know, Godwin's law and all, but seriously, that's like watching a documentary on Nazi war crimes and saying "The Jew's were disgusting people."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So you seem to think that faceless info off the internet is credible, but seasoned reporters like Shep Smith and Brett B. are lying to you?, despite Fox's hard-news shows presenting exactly where every piece of incoming info is coming from, and wheather or not it's been checked or not and who has checked it with what source?


Maybe I'm just living in a dream world man.
^edited to sound less d---ish^


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> I didn't watch it. I just pointed out that Jon Stewart is a disgusting human being.
> 
> You're clearly an idiot, so I won't waste my time arguing with you.





Sunyata said:


> So after watching this video, THAT is what you come away with? I know, i know, Godwin's law and all, but seriously, that's like watching a documentary on Nazi war crimes and saying "The Jew's were disgusting people."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perfect examples of both sets of the aisle playing into the left right paradigm, and subsequently coming off as immature and un-professional.

Way to make the left and the right proud guys!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 2, 2013)

flint757 said:


> That is what journalism in general has devolved to as well. Exaggeration and the constant 'end of the world' style of the news/journalism is also getting old.


 
"Devolved" nothing. Journalism has a long and sordid history of being full of shit and playing off of the public with sensationalism. The only thing that has changed is modern Journalism is competing for advertising dollars, while the journalism it "devolved" from was competing to sell newspapers.

Seriously, look up "Yellow journalism" sometime. Some of that shit is actually pretty hilarious.


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

mcd said:


> Perfect examples of both sets of the aisle playing into the left right paradigm, and subsequently coming off as immature and un-professional.
> 
> Way to make the left and the right proud guys!




I don't play into a paradigm. I have a grasp of reality, something lacking in many members here.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 2, 2013)

Might want to dial it back a bit there, broseph.


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> I don't play into a paradigm. I have a grasp of reality, something lacking in many members here.



pump the brakes dude. Despite your "grasp" of reality, you can still better voice opinion with out name calling. Calling people idiots for an opposing view doesn't get you far in life.


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

mcd said:


> pump the brakes dude. Despite your "grasp" of reality, you can still better voice opinion with out name calling. Calling people idiots for an opposing view doesn't get you far in life.




I called out _an _idiot, because he was being an idiot.

In the post you referenced, no name calling took place. I simply pointed out that most people live in a fantasy world, free of the binds of reality, and the responsibility that comes with it.


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> "Devolved" nothing. Journalism has a long and sordid history of being full of shit and playing off of the public with sensationalism. The only thing that has changed is modern Journalism is competing for advertising dollars, while the journalism it "devolved" from was competing to sell newspapers.
> 
> Seriously, look up "Yellow journalism" sometime. Some of that shit is actually pretty hilarious.



I just checked a dictionary and devolved does not mean what I thought it did. 

Learn something new every day. I know it has existed practically since the dawn of journalism, but either way I just want it to end. It's to the point where there is so much information (and misinformation) that it is getting extremely hard to weed out fact from fiction, facts from opinions, etc.


----------



## Sunyata (May 2, 2013)

mcd said:


> Perfect examples of both sets of the aisle playing into the left right paradigm, and subsequently coming off as immature and un-professional.
> 
> Way to make the left and the right proud guys!



Why is there always this subtle condescending attitude that comes with being an "independent"? I would assume that someone with the intellectual prowess to be above the petty left-right spectrum, would also have the capacity to understand that not everything is equal.

After seeing those lunatics on Fox and their comments, how do you think it's reasonable for this RKSZiojihlssfi guy to deride Stewart over the Fox people? Or for someone to claim Fox is the bestest, most wonderfullest, news organization ever, and that everyone else sucks? 

If criticizing willful ignorance, misinformation, hypocrisy and bigotry is playing to the left right paradigm then I can't see what the downside is. 

I mean look at that RSZKsiuf guy's posts. I'm the idiot?


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> I called out _an _idiot, because he was being an idiot.
> 
> In the post you referenced, *no name calling took place*. I simply pointed out that most people live in a fantasy world, free of the binds of reality, and the responsibility that comes with it.





RZKSpieler said:


> I didn't watch it. I just pointed out that Jon Stewart is a disgusting human being.
> 
> *You're clearly an idiot*, so I won't waste my time arguing with you.



looks like name calling to me man.


no mention of fantasy worlds either


----------



## Sofos (May 2, 2013)

People like you are the reason we can't have nice, serious discussions in the PCE sub-forum. Chill out, stop being disrespectful, and enjoy your stay at sevenstring.org. If you don't like it, leave.

Anyways, On Topic, I tend to stay out of politics, but at work, they play Fox news loud, all day, and I hate it. They are using the Boston bombings as an excuse to try and take the rights away from all Muslims living in the US, based on the actions of a few.


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

mcd said:


> looks like name calling to me man.
> 
> 
> no mention of fantasy worlds either




That wasn't the post you referenced. Please stay with me here. If you're not going to pay attention, this discussion is going to be very difficult to continue.

Do you even read the posts you quote?


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> They are using the Boston bombings as an excuse to try and take the rights away from all Muslims living in the US, based on the actions of a few.



can you please elaborate? I'd like to know more. I always assume after a tragedy that the gov. is going to usurp some rights from us, just wondering what they are doing now.


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> That wasn't the post you referenced. Please stay with me here. If you're not going to pat attention, this discussion is going to be very difficult to continue.



that is most certainly the post i referenced. I quoted that one specifically.


----------



## Sofos (May 2, 2013)

mcd said:


> can you please elaborate? I'd like to know more. I always assume after a tragedy that the gov. is going to usurp some rights from us, just wondering what they are doing now.



It was on "The Five" over the past few days. Sayings along the lines of "This is all about Jihad, which is the belief all Muslims share, centered around destroying America and raping women." Pisses me off.

And seriously, RZK, quit arguing with people, or you are probably going to end up getting banned. Everyone else, quit letting him get to you and ignore him. Either he will go away or keep going at it until the aforementioned banning happens. That's what I'm guessing anyway.


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

mcd said:


> that is most certainly the post i referenced. I quoted that one specifically.




No, you didn't: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3537709-post22.html


I called one person an idiot, and I said that I called him an idiot. I did make a blanket insult. It was directed at one person.


----------



## flexkill (May 2, 2013)

I have a feeling someone in this thread is getting a nap.....soon.


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> No, you didn't: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3537709-post22.html
> 
> 
> I called one person an idiot, and I said that I called him an idiot. I did make a blanket insult. It was directed at one person.



referring to my first quote of you, sorry for confusion.


----------



## Sofos (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> No, you didn't: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3537709-post22.html
> 
> 
> I called one person an idiot, and I said that I called him an idiot. I did make a blanket insult. It was directed at one person.



Forum rule number 7:

No personal attacks of any kind for any reason.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/145032-official-forum-rules.html


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> And seriously, RZK, quit arguing with people, or you are probably going to end up getting banned. Everyone else, quit letting him get to you and ignore him. Either he will go away or keep going at it until the aforementioned banning happens. That's what I'm guessing anyway.




I will quit arguing as soon as everyone quits being wrong.


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Forum rule number 7:
> 
> No personal attacks of any kind for any reason.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/145032-official-forum-rules.html




Edited post.


----------



## Sofos (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> I will quit arguing as soon as everyone quits being wrong.



 There are no words. Reported.


----------



## Sunyata (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> I will quit arguing as soon as everyone quits being wrong.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 2, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> It was on "The Five" over the past few days. Sayings along the lines of "This is all about Jihad, which is the belief all Muslims share, centered around destroying America and raping women." Pisses me off.


 
Now that's a 100% opinion show with both sides being presented (I assume Beckle was arguing against taking additional measures), but it's conservative view dominant 4sure. I'm quite certain all 5 people weren't saying all muslims are Jihadist, and I can't even imagine even one of them saying that.

It was likely more along the lines of;
We have an evergrowing problem of young muslims getting involved in radical extremist elements and jihadist groups.


Basically, if it's the hot story they and all the other networks are going to squeeze it for all it's worth. As long as they bring in the big dogs from both sides and those who are opposed to both sides, then they're doing their job. But I'm with you all the way on not wanting to hear a story/issue dwelled upon over the course of entire work days, that would drive me to finding a new job (fox or any other ).


----------



## petereanima (May 2, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> As far as Fox News goes, I don't think any other network's hard news programs (and no that doesn't count editorial shows like ALL the networks run) even come close to presenting substantiated facts with as much credibility and fairness as Fox News.
> 
> Even the editorial shows they run go above and beyond to bring the cold hard facts forward in which anyone can draw their own conclusions and formulate their own opinions.
> 
> ...



You know, on some events in the past, I wasn't sure if you are serious or not...I am now actually sure, that for 2 years you are trolling this forum on a "Master Of The Universe"-Expertlevel.

...because seriously mate, you can't believe that.


----------



## RZKSpieler (May 2, 2013)

petereanima said:


> You know, on some events in the past, I wasn't sure if you are serious or not...I am now actually sure, that for 2 years you are trolling this forum on a "Master Of The Universe"-Expertlevel.
> 
> ...because seriously mate, you can't believe that.




Are you serious?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 2, 2013)

petereanima said:


> You know, on some events in the past, I wasn't sure if you are serious or not...I am now actually sure, that for 2 years you are trolling this forum on a "Master Of The Universe"-Expertlevel.
> 
> ...because seriously mate, you can't believe that.


 
Surely you can't be serious? I am serious, and don't call me Shirley .
(stupid airplane movie humor, dis-regard)

Watch Shep Smith (hard news show). He introduces the topic, he interviews the debating sides of the argument (and often the leaders or major players), he ask both sides the questions they would typically be asking each other if cross-examining, then he brings on experts who often disagree with each other, and they give additional analysis. What more can you want from a news show.

Actually one of the few times I can remember Shep giving his own heartfelt opinion on something was when Obama legalized same sex marriage, Shep saying "It's about time we stop living in the stone age, way to go Mr. President".

Maybe you don't like Hannity or his views? Maybe it's O'rielly's opinions you don't like? Those are editorial shows.


----------



## flexkill (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> I will quit arguing as soon as everyone quits being wrong.


I admit....I lol'd


----------



## renzoip (May 2, 2013)

Although I strongly disagree with John Stewart's liberal views and biases (for the most part), I can appreciate The Daily Show for it's comedic/satirical value (at least they are mocking politicians and people at the top, instead of working class and poor people, like other shows do). Having that said, I hardly ever watch his show, or Comedy Central, or TV in general, for that matter. So I really have little interest in either condemning or defending him and his show. 

I see nothing wrong with making fun of Fox News, for many reasons. However, I think it would be naive to call them out on their biased reporting, thinking that other news stations are interested in giving viewers only the facts with no particular spin to them, or biased in a certain way. This is the way journalism has worked for the majority of its existence. 

Even the most "unbiased" media outlets have to prioritize what it is that they want viewers to think about; they must decide what events are worth presenting, and how the events should be presented. Not to mention that media outlets are groups of people with convictions and believes, and perhaps more importantly, money and time invested in them; this certainly plays a big role. Then there is also rating, they have to identify an audience and report in a way that will appeal to their particular audience's interests. 

To be honest, I don't think that having biases when reporting is all that bad, specially now that access to information is abundant. Personally, I don't just want to know what happened, but also want to know the interests/motives behind those doing the reporting. 

I believe that expecting to get neutrality from only one source is not the best way to go about getting informed, anyways. Instead, what I believe is more optimal is to access a few different news sources, compare/contrast the reporting, and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## eaeolian (May 2, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> I will quit arguing as soon as everyone quits being wrong.



You'll quit being a jerk or you'll be leaving. Point made, or do I have to give you some time off?

No personal attacks means no personal attacks. Push me on it and I'll be more than happy to remove you.


----------



## Randy (May 2, 2013)

eaeolian said:


> Push me on it and I'll be more than happy to remove you.



I was already more than happy to oblige.


----------



## troyguitar (May 2, 2013)

Considering the writing and production of The Daily Show to be the actual thoughts/opinions of John Stewart is pretty silly.

The dude's an actor just doing what the show people tell him to do - just like the Fox News people.

"I will quit arguing as soon as everyone quits being wrong" == WINNING


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2013)

Randy said:


> I was already more than happy to oblige.


----------



## zappatton2 (May 2, 2013)

Canada now has it's own right-wing news parody channel called Sun News, seeking to import all of the worst elements of what Fox represents. I have NO problem with news programs with editorial slants, I read the right-wing National Post every day, and though I do not identify as politically conservative, reading rational conservative perspectives on topics can give me pause and can sway my own positions, provided they are anchored in evidence and precident.

My problem with the Sun and Fox News is the overwraught sensationalism that specifically aims to whip people into a nationalistic fervour, and it's strong emphasis on anti-intellectualism. It purposely turns people's worst emotions (rage and vengefulness) against their own civil liberties, and against evidence-based and science-based policies. Yes it is my opinion, but conservatism can have a prominent editorial voice without the irrational desk-pounding and constant appeal for the "Blood of thine enemies", especially when the enemy list is so much more expansive than it needs to be.


----------



## fwd0120 (May 2, 2013)

Hmmmm.... Interesting thread. I honestly disagree with virtually everybody here, and you all have an extreme view in either direction.
That said, if I were to lean in a direction, it would probably be a little more oriented towards Trenchlord, honestly.

With that said, I think all of the news programs are total BS designed to create hysteria. Obviously, it still seems to be working even on you guys, despite you guys not even being 'old bigot people' or whatever. It's completely divisive.

To that end, I think it is hilarious, or maybe sad that Fox is being put down as 'not a legitimate' news program, when they are only guilty of what the other 24-hour outlets are, and then when the word of Stewart and Colbert - which are comedy acts - get so glorified.... This is definitely not the first thread I've seen praising them to this degree, and I must admit, it's a little confusing.

FWIW, I have no political affiliation, I just call it as I see it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2013)

^Is it uncommon for comedians to have political opinions or for their audience to agree with them?

Louis CK
Lewis Black
Chris Rock
Dave Chappelle
Bill Burr (sp?)
George Carlin

Unless you're a politician of some kind, what makes your opinon any more valid (based on the logic I feel was implied--I could be wrong)? 

I haven't seen any of what's being commented on... I'm simply responding to the statements you've made.



Randy said:


> Laura Ingram looks like somebody drew a face on a kernel of popcorn.



I don't even know who that is... The mental image is funny enough...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 2, 2013)

I don't see why people jumped on Trench, I despise the pure filth that comprises Fox's editorials but for all I know (as I've never watched them), Fox's hard news programming is as viable as he says.

Big fan of the Daily Show here, saw this segment on TV the other day and couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Randy (May 2, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Fox's hard news programming is as viable as he says.



It's not. There was also a Daily Show segment about that.

Stewart annihilates Fox News' purported opinion-news division: "It's a perpetual revulsion machine" | Video | Media Matters for America


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 2, 2013)

Wow, Jon Stewart, part-time comedian and professional reporter on a comedy news network, took the time to shit on the softest target in the world of cable television, Fox News. Color me unsurprised.

What people said earlier in this thread is totally true. CNN spouts just as much drivel as Fox does at this point. I'm a left-leaning conservative and both sides disgust me equally: Fox gives conservatism a bad name and mainstream left-wing rhetoric like CNN inspires right-wing hate for things like social programs and legal abortion.

While the right has the market cornered on being old and crotchety, the left has the market cornered on being trendy to a fault, hence the Jon Stewarts of the world. You don't see anybody talking about how liberals want legalized drugs because "people will get them one way or another" yet are in favor of strict gun control because Democrats aren't fun to make fun of.

All of this aside, I never found Jon Stewart particularly funny and I think that the fact that the Daily Show passes as news for many people is just as scary as Fox being taken 100% seriously.

/ramble

DISCLAIMER: The above contains [reasonable] generalizations. Sign your neg rep. I'm not interested in debating anyone, I'm just wasting time instead of studying.


----------



## fwd0120 (May 2, 2013)

Mo Jiggity said:


> Wow, Jon Stewart, part-time comedian and professional reporter on a comedy news network, took the time to shit on the softest target in the world of cable television, Fox News. Color me unsurprised.
> 
> What people said earlier in this thread is totally true. CNN spouts just as much drivel as Fox does at this point. I'm a left-leaning conservative and both sides disgust me equally: Fox gives conservatism a bad name and mainstream left-wing rhetoric like CNN inspires right-wing hate for things like social programs and legal abortion.
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with this. At least, it appears to be the case, so I support your assessment.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 2, 2013)

What's also funny is how quickly The Daily Show calls out MSNBC and CNN for being idiots, as well.

Of course, no one remembers or discusses that, since it's all JON STEWART IS A SOCIALIST SHILL or some such.


----------



## Randy (May 2, 2013)

Mo Jiggity said:


> Wow, Jon Stewart, part-time comedian and professional reporter on a comedy news network, took the time to shit on the softest target in the world of cable television, Fox News. Color me unsurprised.



Biggest gripe. Fox News has been a punch line for like what, 15 years now? Not going after a very difficult group to criticize, there. Given, there WAS a time that beating up on Fox had some utility because it wasn't well known how slanted their programming is but at this point, people who watch it know what they're getting. 

The main reason I don't bother with The Daily Show anymore is because of that exact reason. They're just preaching to the choir, for the most point.

There are a lot of other, left or right leaning opinion broadcast out there that actually bill their programs accordingly and STILL have more relevant facts than either Fox's line-up or The Daily Show.


----------



## pink freud (May 2, 2013)

Mo Jiggity said:


> Wow, Jon Stewart, part-time comedian and professional reporter on a comedy news network, took the time to shit on the softest target in the world of cable television, Fox News. Color me unsurprised.
> 
> What people said earlier in this thread is totally true. CNN spouts just as much drivel as Fox does at this point. I'm a left-leaning conservative and both sides disgust me equally: Fox gives conservatism a bad name and mainstream left-wing rhetoric like CNN inspires right-wing hate for things like social programs and legal abortion.
> 
> While the right has the market cornered on being old and crotchety, the left has the market cornered on being trendy to a fault, hence the Jon Stewarts of the world. You don't see anybody talking about how liberals want legalized drugs because "people will get them one way or another" yet are in favor of strict gun control because Democrats aren't fun to make fun of.



You realize that Jon Stewart (seems to) takes CNN less seriously than FOX, right?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 2, 2013)

**EDIT: Nevermind. Letting things speak for themselves.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 2, 2013)

Good lord, it looks like people were battling the Rancor in here. 

I was an avid fan of CNN for years because I believed they were more balanced than Fox or MSNBC. I was wrong of course, and I tend to find most of my news online now. I just can't trust major network news stations anymore, and even quite a few online news sources are biased as all hell. 
I just wish for once that people would report the news as it actually happened and leave it at that. They need to stop adding their own spin or "editorial" on things and just give people the fucking facts. That's their job; reporting events as they happen. That said, if they don't know anything, then they need to find out before making a big deal out of it. (a point that Jon was trying to make and I agree with)

And Jon Stewart makes fun of every news outlet and every politician that does dumb shit. I love the man for that. He's not perfect by any means, but I love the way he takes some of these people to task for the stupid bullshit they spew. That said, I agree with Randy and others; Fox News is a soft target at this point. Everyone knows they are full of shit (excuse me "some people say that Fox News is full of shit"  ) and it's like making fun of the slow, tourette's-ridden kid in the corner that eats paste. It's so easy that it actually becomes morally wrong.
There are plenty of other, "less-soft" targets that need to get verbally slapped down for the sheer stupidity that they regurgitate. Like the crap that some of these republican representatives and/or preachers spew about gay people. (I've seen in the news these guys are actually saying that gay marriage is the cause of the boston bombings.   )


----------



## pink freud (May 2, 2013)

On the subject of other targets: It appears Rachel Maddow has stirred up a hornets nest with the tin-foil crowd. So many youtube vids defending Alex Jones from her. 

I fully support Rachel Maddow in her efforts to troll any Alex Jones fans.


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

pink freud said:


> On the subject of other targets: It appears Rachel Maddow has stirred up a hornets nest with the tin-foil crowd. So many youtube vids defending Alex Jones from her.
> 
> I fully support Rachel Maddow in her efforts to troll any Alex Jones fans.



They both deserve each other. I sometimes find myself thinking "well thats interesting." when i listen to Jones....then I remember I abhor his methods of journalism.


----------



## crg123 (May 2, 2013)

wtf did i start lol. Just trying to share a funny clip haha. I just noticed that this thread became active again cause someone messaged me telling me to fuck myself. It made me laugh. Having said that: Enjoy


----------



## Randy (May 2, 2013)

I'll give you a clue. He was alrwady banned for this thread and it just got bumped up to a permanent one.


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2013)

mcd said:


> They both deserve each other. I sometimes find myself thinking "well thats interesting." when i listen to Jones....then I remember I abhor his methods of journalism.



I'm sorry but if you're playing centrist to the point you think both of those people are on the same area code or that Jones methods of journalism are the worst of his offenses, your radar is out of whack. Alex Jones is off the charts, cuckoo for cocoa puffs crazy and one half step away from the Ancient Aliens guy on the scale of 'jumping to obscene conclusions about everything'.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 3, 2013)

Randy said:


> I'm sorry but if you're playing centrist to the point you think both of those people are on the same area code or that Jones methods of journalism are the worst of his offenses, your radar is out of whack. Alex Jones is off the charts, cuckoo for cocoa puffs crazy and one half step away from the Ancient Aliens guy on the scale of 'jumping to obscene conclusions about everything'.


 
Ancient Aliens is 100% credible and unbiased!!!!!! Don't ruin my evening Randy .


----------



## mcd (May 3, 2013)

Randy said:


> I'm sorry but if you're playing centrist to the point you think both of those people are on the same area code or that Jones methods of journalism are the worst of his offenses, your radar is out of whack. Alex Jones is off the charts, cuckoo for cocoa puffs crazy and one half step away from the Ancient Aliens guy on the scale of 'jumping to obscene conclusions about everything'.



ill concede that point, i guess I prefer more of a michael moore and jones pairing. 

His method of journalism is his worst offense though. That's where all of his crazy stems from, he is a lunatic hands down.

Im more of a drudge report guy most the time.


----------



## Sofos (May 3, 2013)

Randy said:


> I'll give you a clue. He was alrwady banned for this thread and it just got bumped up to a permanent one.



 this is why we love you Randy


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2013)

mcd said:


> Im more of a drudge report guy most the time.


----------



## Jakke (May 3, 2013)

mcd said:


> They both deserve each other. I sometimes find myself thinking "well thats interesting." when i listen to Jones....then I remember I abhor his methods of journalism.



a) Alex Jones
b) Journalist


Pick one...


On topic, I had a post thought out, then I remember that it's Bill Maher who's the anti-vaxer.


----------



## guitareben (May 3, 2013)

Mo Jiggity said:


> Wow, Jon Stewart, part-time comedian



Actually, he would call himself primarily a comedian, using political material. Which I think is true. He discusses that one of those times when he's on fox news (not with O'rielly, with the other guy)

And yea, I agree with you, It is kinda worrying if there are people out there using the daily show as news... as funny as it is (And I do think it is funny), it ain't the news


----------



## ferret (May 3, 2013)

He's always called himself a comedian first, and certainly doesn't criticize Fox alone. He used to rip apart CNN's Crossfire...even as a guest on their own show for example:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFQFB5YpDZE

He starts really ripping into Tucker around 7:10. Finishing by calling him a dick on live TV at 12:25.


----------



## crg123 (May 4, 2013)

^ Thanks for sharing I love it


----------



## tacotiklah (May 4, 2013)

ferret said:


> He's always called himself a comedian first, and certainly doesn't criticize Fox alone. He used to rip apart CNN's Crossfire...even as a guest on their own show for example:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFQFB5YpDZE
> 
> He starts really ripping into Tucker around 7:10. Finishing by calling him a dick on live TV at 12:25.



This was 14 minutes of the greatest footage I've ever seen. 
Should be noted that Crossfire is no longer around, but the Daily Show is still going strong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2013)

Crossfire is coming back sometime this year, so it looks like it's time for round 2.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 4, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaand that's the final nail in CNN's coffin. Only thing that will get me to watch it anymore is that Anderson Cooper is damn good eye candy.


----------



## estabon37 (May 5, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand that's the final nail in CNN's coffin. Only thing that will get me to watch it anymore is that Anderson Cooper is damn good eye candy.



Holy fuck he's dreamy. I've got my girlfriend pretty convinced that if she ever broke up with me I'd stalk him. I'm mostly joking when I say it. Mostly.

Closer to topic, it really REALLY bothers me that a large part of the conversation so far has been about the need to separate 'hard' and 'soft' news programs that are running on the same network, basically back-to-back. Personally, I'm happy to dismiss an entire network if I feel the need to dismiss several of its hosts / programs, which rules out most 24-hour news stations.

I feel pretty lucky that here in Aus we have two publicly funded, independently managed stations in the form of ABC (Aus) and SBS. The ABC's television news in particular was created with the BBC in mind, and because there are no advertisements there are far fewer vested interests (ads and product placement are banned on ABC - presenters have to say 'media player' instead of 'iPod' for example). Funnily enough, our politicians try to avoid winding up on ABC programs, because they're more likely to be asked substantive, relevant and hard-hitting questions by real journalists who aren't drawn to the high-paying soft-news jobs at commercial stations. Practical, unbiased news should be a free public service, not an investor's wetdream.


----------



## ilyti (May 11, 2013)

^ The example of the Australian no-commercials 24 hour news channel is excellent. I don't think even Canada's 24 hour CBC news is commercial-free, so of course there is more likely to be bias based on investor's interests.

I've noticed even Canadian media is considerably more biased than the media back home in Denmark (but nowhere near that of the American news). The news program on the Danish government-funded TV station don't depend on advertisements, so they try to be as middle-ground and unbiased as possible; it's part of their mandate. Of course, that means that left-wingers say "that show leans more to the right" and right-wingers say "they lean more to the left." But that's the extent of the controversy! The benefit of that is immeasurable. There aren't extreme left and extreme right programs competing with each other, leaving viewers to read between the lines to discern the truth.

HOWEVER - Danish news media is still biased... towards the middle. The political spectrum in Denmark is more or less central. So if the news is biased towards anyone, it's to the extreme right or the extreme left. Loud-mouthed, extreme politicians often say shit just for media attention (i.e. "Let's bring all the dirty immigrants to some island and pour acid all over them" or "Let's replace our military with an answering machine saying 'We surrender!'"). But then the news tells you about it, with the subtle intent of publicly humiliating that person. But then some viewers will agree with the guy, or not. So everyone is represented (theoretically), even if it's not an ideal system either.


----------



## estabon37 (May 12, 2013)

ilyti said:


> HOWEVER - Danish news media is still biased... towards the middle. The political spectrum in Denmark is more or less central. So if the news is biased towards anyone, it's to the extreme right or the extreme left. Loud-mouthed, extreme politicians often say shit just for media attention (i.e. "Let's bring all the dirty immigrants to some island and pour acid all over them" or "Let's replace our military with an answering machine saying 'We surrender!'"). But then the news tells you about it, with the subtle intent of publicly humiliating that person. But then some viewers will agree with the guy, or not. So everyone is represented (theoretically), even if it's not an ideal system either.



Unfortunately, I don't think a media system could be invented that could erase shitheads from the equation. Politicians and journalists that lack integrity tend not to improve themselves or raise their standards unless it's for personal gain, and reluctantly improving oneself doesn't make one less of a shithead. 

Closer to the original topic, I'd love to see Jon Stewart host a more serious show if he ever decides to hang up his Daily Show hat. Colbert too for that matter. I realise much of their material is written for them, but they're both pretty switched on, and when your focus shifts away from comedy, you don't need a team of writers to help shove a bunch of pop culture references into what is otherwise a social critique. Once a week on ABC we have a show called Media Watch. It's 10-15 minutes long, and its purpose is to hold bad journalism and bad journalistic practices accountable. Stewart has long said he wouldn't become a politician - that doesn't stop him from being the kind of journalist that he regularly complains doesn't really exist anymore.


----------



## ilyti (May 17, 2013)

I didn't say that there is any system that _can _erase shitheads from the equation. How did you get that from my post? BTW, if you "call B.S." on somebody, you should explain your viewpoint in the actual thread, instead of doing it in a neg rep comment. 

I gave the example of extreme politicians who make outlandish statements to get attention, and _they _are _some _of the shitheads in the particular system I described. But by no means am I saying the media or politics in Denmark is superior to those in North America... But I maintain that it _is _possible for a system to be biased towards the middle. But being "middle" doesn't imply "more reasonable." It has its own flaws, some of which I described. If you thought I meant to put down American news media, you misunderstood. I was only highlighting a few differences. But ultimately, no matter where you go, politics is politics, and loudmouth idiots exist everywhere, including Denmark.

And I'm not sure who you're talking about when you mentioned "people who reluctantly improve themselves." Danish news presenters? Politicians?


----------



## estabon37 (May 21, 2013)

ilyti said:


> I didn't say that there is any system that _can _erase shitheads from the equation. How did you get that from my post? BTW, if you "call B.S." on somebody, you should explain your viewpoint in the actual thread, instead of doing it in a neg rep comment.
> 
> I gave the example of extreme politicians who make outlandish statements to get attention, and _they _are _some _of the shitheads in the particular system I described. But by no means am I saying the media or politics in Denmark is superior to those in North America... But I maintain that it _is _possible for a system to be biased towards the middle. But being "middle" doesn't imply "more reasonable." It has its own flaws, some of which I described. If you thought I meant to put down American news media, you misunderstood. I was only highlighting a few differences. But ultimately, no matter where you go, politics is politics, and loudmouth idiots exist everywhere, including Denmark.
> 
> And I'm not sure who you're talking about when you mentioned "people who reluctantly improve themselves." Danish news presenters? Politicians?



Oops! I'm pretty sure I was trying to reference the 'loud-mouthed, extreme politicians', but I did it in a really shitty way. The internet has obviously destroyed my brain. I wasn't trying to call BS, and I don't remember the last time I neg-repped someone (I don't think I've ever done so without signing my name), so I don't know what happened there.

I'm don't think any particular nation's news media deserves to be targeted, so much as any news-media organisation that prioritises maximising profits over hiring competent journalists and editors. Admittedly, it's very difficult in a world of heavy media competition and 24-hour news channels and websites.


----------



## Painhawg (May 21, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> People like you are the reason we can't have nice, serious discussions in the PCE sub-forum. Chill out, stop being disrespectful, and enjoy your stay at sevenstring.org. If you don't like it, leave.
> 
> Anyways, On Topic, I tend to stay out of politics, but at work, they play CNN news loud, all day, and I hate it. They are using the NEWTOWN SHOOTINGS as an excuse to try and take the rights away from all GUN OWNERS living in the US, based on the actions of a few.



From an earlier post


The younger generation is less technologically illiterate, less ignorant, and more likely to use the internet to verify information they receive. That's why they hate CNN news. They can easily verify if what they are being told is fact or fiction, biased or balanced.

The idiot demographic that CNN news captures so well are the type of close-minded, antiquated dullards, that will lap up everything they are fed without question. The same kind of people that blindly cling to NEW age fairy tales, and the same kind of people that think BUSH was responsible for 9/11.



Reminds me of those idiot LEFT-wingers that claim EVERYONE are actually the racist, bigoted Nazis. Remember...Nazi=National Socialist=FASCISM=CONSERVATIVE

had to point out some things there. We as a people can't keep letting divisive things get in the way.


----------

